# People make strange noises



## La Moza (May 25, 2008)

People make strange noises. And sometimes these strange noises are duplicated and spread to others who spread them to others, and so on. Take the voiceless sound made by forcing air through your teeth in a ‘ch’ fashion. Now pucker your lips as if to kiss someone, of course leaving room for air to escape. Now give it a good Ch--, chchch, chch, ch--.
This is the sound made by every sales clerk or bank teller pulling up information for or about you on a computer.
“Ok, Mr. Jones, give me a sec to pull up your account here (mouse click, mouse click)
Ch--, chchch, chch, Ch--…
Depending on your area of the country there are of course some variations. For instance, take the same puckered-lip formation and instead of a voiceless ‘ch’, use a vocalized ‘t’ and ‘d’ combo with an ‘oo’ - ‘tdoo’ with the same rhythm as before:
‘I’m showing that you have a late fee – let me check to see what movie that was (click, click) Tdoo-- tdoodoodoo, doodoo, tdoo--…
This is the ‘I’m about to show you how good I am with a mouse and need a little musical accompaniment to my work’ sound.


----------



## SevenWritez (May 25, 2008)

Hah. I'm not sure if there was a point to this or not, but I enjoyed it. When you were describing the sounds made, I found myself imitating your description, only to startle myself by thinking, 'Hey, that _is_ how it sounds!'

Very short, but very fun. Good job.


----------



## balanceseekr (May 29, 2008)

*nice part of a longer piece*

very nice piece of an essay.  Would love to reach it either leading or couched within a larger essay.


----------



## Mordecai The Avenger (May 29, 2008)

Fun stuff.


> I found myself imitating your description, only to startle myself by thinking, 'Hey, that _is_ how it sounds!'


 Yeah, me too.
Quite the enjoyable little blurb. Good job!


----------



## Chessrogue (Jun 2, 2008)

Interesting......


----------



## Sen Yama (Jul 7, 2008)

I like it. The sound it true. Surprised me like those above.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine mostly sound like this:

Umm. . . de de de, de de. . . . umm . . . .won’t be long now, computer’s a bit slow today . . . . .de de de, de de. . . . .umm . . . . de de de, de de . . . .Ahh! Here it is! Now, what were we looking for again?

Although I agree, some go Tdoo-- tdoodoodoo, doodoo, tdoo--…


----------



## terrib (Jul 8, 2008)

Cute...I was actually doing them. I am laughing now.

It couldn't be any worse than the noises my husband makes when he sleeps. How could someone so quiet during the day be so noisy at night. Sometimes....I could pinch his head off! Puff...puff...puff...all night long. It's like a little puff of air escapes his lips with _every_ breath. God, I'm getting mad just thinking about it......


----------

